# I Don't Expect Heavy Fur This Winter



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not in my part of the world anyway. No problem, I'd shoot a mangy coyote just as quick as one with a heavy coat.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

IMHO fur quality has nothing to do with weather. IMHO its a genetic thing based on geological areas.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck Danny--- I didn't think your deep south coyotes ever got prime.LOL. :mrgreen:

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heck Danny--- I didn't think your deep south coyotes ever got prime.LOL. :mrgreen:
> 
> awprint:


They do so Cat...where do you think leather coats come from! :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Larry said:


> IMHO fur quality has nothing to do with weather. IMHO its a genetic thing based on geological areas.


Geological ?....naahh ! geographical maybe


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geological ?....naahh ! geographical maybe


 See my spell check is working! Now where can I get a good proof reader? :frusty:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Larry said:


> IMHO fur quality has nothing to do with weather. IMHO its a genetic thing based on geological areas.


Could be, I'm not a geneticist or a geologist. As I see it, my place in nature is to alter coyote genetics by shooting them in the face. :hunter:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heck Danny--- I didn't think your deep south coyotes ever got prime.LOL. :mrgreen:
> 
> awprint:


Any coyote that I can get crosshairs on becomes prime to me Dave. :hunter:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It's looking good for me...

We already have 12 in the fur freezer.

I'll have to wait till the end of big game season ( 5 weeks)

now to go back out and get some more . :hunter4:


----------

